# 8v turbo



## random man (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys i want to know im gettin a g60 bottem end with a 1.8 head ported and polished i was wonderin if i could get a turbo mani and turbo at the junk yard and get some custom piping.would that work or i could buy a new turbo and get better boost. i just want about 180 with everything on it. give me some suggestions guys thanx


----------



## mk3Wolfy (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: 8v turbo (random man)*

well i heard that mk2 jetta TD's manifold and turbo are direct bolt on to any 8v head. apparently all 8v manifolds have the same bolt patern and are interchangable. the turbo is also the size of a t3.


----------



## random man (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 8v turbo (mk3Wolfy)*

awsome do u know how i can get piping either custom or off a volvo by anychance and intercooler


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 8v turbo (random man)*

you will have to make all the tubing custom.


----------



## random man (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 8v turbo (epjetta)*

ok yea thats wat i thought shouldn't cost that much


----------



## Surfgreenguitar5 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: 8v turbo (random man)*

i am currently doing the same sort of idea. the tdi manifold is a direct bolt on i was told i was thinking of doing the same thing. but besides standalone an engine management has halted my ideas. does anyone know about te digi 1 engine management? i know the digi II sux so scratch that.


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: 8v turbo (Surfgreenguitar5)*

people have been doing 10psi on digi2 with a RRFPR and some g60 injectors and doing fine with it. as far as digi1 youll just need to get it from a corrado


----------



## Surfgreenguitar5 (Nov 14, 2006)

RRFPR? i know the g60 corrado is the only car running a digi 1 but i heard digi 2 sux for forced induction


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

RRFPR = rising rate fuel pressure regulator


----------



## peaceofshiza (Oct 18, 2007)

TDI heads also have another camshaft berring some thing to think about when adding pressure into the cylonders.


----------



## ~JAKUB~ (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (peaceofshiza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peaceofshiza* »_TDI heads also have another camshaft berring some thing to think about when adding pressure into the cylonders.

ya and the also have space for the direct injectors a tdi head wont work with a aba engine


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

there are two digi1's one from a corrado which will work for oyu and one for cali emmsions cars. wich I hear is worse than digi2.
but MSnS is getting cheaper. 
the turbo manifolds for the cars are also getting cheaper. im not sure of how close the tdi turbo is to a decent size T3 because there are allsorts of T3's out there.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

digi 2 works fine for forced induction, i am proving it as we speak...write up soon aiming for around 12 psi


----------

